# do you like male or females better?



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just wondering everyone's input on whether they prefer to own and train females or males? Or whether you are neutral on that!

There's probably an old thread just like this, but I know we have some new members floating around and figured they may like to answer


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I feel like I get more from a female dog in terms of dedication. but a male dog can be great too so i guess i am split on this one.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

For just a pet/companion, I'd prefer a neutered male. My performance/show dogs are females. I think 1 set of testicles in my house is plenty!! 

Erin


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

JaermaACDs said:


> For just a pet/companion, I'd prefer a neutered male. My performance/show dogs are females. I think 1 set of testicles in my house is plenty!!
> 
> Erin


Is there any reason you prefer for your show dogs to be female? Just because you don't want the testes? haaahah


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Is there any reason you prefer for your show dogs to be female? Just because you don't want the testes? haaahah


LOL:hammer::hammer::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

cmon now, this is a SERIOUS thread! be serious now! ahhaha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I've always found it easier to train males for me.
I raised a female for a friend and she gave me a harder time then any~!
My husband had a female and she was the same way difficult as heck...
So I guess I'm for MALEs ...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I prefer females, and dogs that have an absence of color(mostly white). lol. Both my best dogs only had color on there noses and small ear spots. That's most likely happened by chance though.

It seems like most boy dogs I've encountered act silly.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have always liked females..................................................wait are you talking dogs?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL of course we're talking DOGS, andy!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Females! I grew up with female dogs, and I just like their attitude. I feel like you have to work harder for a female's respect and when you earn it, I dont think theres a better feeling. That and GIRLS RULE! :clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I like both. I think males CAN be a bit more stubborn, but this breed altogether can be. I guess when I own both I can share my experience. I'm excited to be getting my first female


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Females! I grew up with female dogs, and I just like their attitude. I feel like you have to work harder for a female's respect and when you earn it, I dont think theres a better feeling. That and GIRLS DROOL! :clap:


I can't believe you would say you drool. LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

When it comes to dogs I like males for the simple reason they dont go into heat the day of or before a show!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I can't believe you would say you drool alot. LOL


lmao . . . .


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats a rotten thing to do there, mister! LOL

personally, i prefer females. My girls are very loyal and respectful and Rudi is just such a quick and amazing learner. Having said that, I am thinking a male for my next pup and I was just wondering how they differentiate between each other and the pros and cons between the two!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> When it comes to dogs I like males for the simple reason they dont go into heat the day of or before a show!


very true, andy! i hear the girls have a nasty reputation for that  hahaha


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Do they have shows for fixed dogs?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

a show is to evaluate breeding stock so i don't dsee a point


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just wondering


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

there could be!! like a cutest pet show or something like that


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You do need at least one female, someone has to clean the food bowls!!!!

Ducks and goes for cover!!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah that what I was thinking too


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> You do need at least one female, someone has to clean the food bowls!!!!
> 
> Ducks and goes for cover!!!!


I like how you put ducks and goes for cover in fine print lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

!!!!!!!!! Andy i hope your wife, daughter, bailey, miracle and muffin kick yo butt for that!

(and any other females i might have forgotten )


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey its a proven fact! Thats why womens feet are smaller than mens, to get closer to the sink................................oh this is too much fun!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im so offended i have no answer!
JUST GIVE ME THE PUPPIES AND I MIGHT FORGIVE YOU!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

a have alot to say but i better not...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

all the girls here will come to my aid SOON!!!!!!!!! they're coming, you mean GUYS!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hahaha make fun of the boyfriends and the fiances and BAM someone busts out the wife over the sink joke and you get offended? double standard there, give me YOUR dogs LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL we were just saying they are NEEDY.....

ANDY'S GETTING PERSONAL, THERE!

and plus... the fiance does the dishes


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Seee I knew you men talked crap behind our backs! lmao 

I prefer females. They tend to have a stronger will and once you work through that you have a devotion like no other. Eh... can't you tell I have 4 of them??? lol... Girls catch on quicker than boys! na na na Boo Boo


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL we were just saying they are NEEDY.....
> 
> ANDY'S GETTING PERSONAL, THERE!
> 
> and plus... the fiance does the dishes


needy? ha maybe yall. I cook around my castle.. you can catch me grillin 2x a week!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I was kidding I was kidding. Like Foxworthy said, women are sensuous.

Now sensuous up get me a drink.....................................


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lmaooo ... They need to remember that next time they need their drawz washed... 
I've never found boys to be stubborn then again I also wanted all boys where children were concerned. All the worry about cycles and pregnancies does it for me.
But with that being said If I plan on bringing in a new addition after I move next year it would probably have to be a girl cuz Duece loves the ladies smh so I'm glad theirs a place where I can get female tips


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i do the cooking, he says he's horrible at it!  i just make him wash them dishes!

i knew it too, shana!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I was kidding I was kidding. Like Foxworthy said, women are sensuous.
> 
> Now sensuous up get me a drink.....................................


Oh, us go in the kitchen? Make Drinks? That's where all the medication is Andy, WATCH OUT!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

For some strange reason female dogs seem to work better for me (and the rest of the family) my male dogs of past had always been problematic to a certain degree. All the female dogs we had were easy going.

WHY? not a clue.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I cant help it, I would post more but Im laughing to hard!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL andy don't you post more, you're going to have the majority of this site (FEMALES, I TOTALLY KNOW IT!!!!) against you!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Megan, Rudi and Belle at your service =)


see you have the right idea........


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Is there any reason you prefer for your show dogs to be female? Just because you don't want the testes? haaahah


I can deal with a female in season, but an intact male with a female in season anywhere around makes me want to grab the nearest mallet!! In conformation you can still show a bitch in season (at least in AKC), just can't do obedience because of the distraction they cause. When I showed my bitch last, she was in season, and she showed great, the boys did awful in the ring because all they could think about was her!!

Keep in mind, I only have one Bully, and she's a pet-not a show/performance dog. I do performance and conformation with my ACDs...

Plus, intact males just don't look *cute*... Sorry, but the shiny, swinging testicles when they run do nothing for me...lol Just my opinion!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Females! I have always had a large crew of females and possibly 1-2 males. I love my little b..chs! lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol ... I'm rarely girly ... since mine are pets their are NO TESTICLES around these parts ...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i grew up only having females but once i lived with my male JRT, i have prefered males. that and my two loving boys i have now can change any mind 
more than anything i think i just prefer the "male" personality of dogs. not so bitchy, i can take care of that on my own LOL!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I have always had female pits ..... however I would like to have a male someday preferably a blue male. *cough OFK cough*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMFG ANDY!!!! booooo!!!!! lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

isnt andy a big boo?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

To answer the OP, I've always liked having bitches more, the temperament suits me better. BUT, I like the physical characteristics of male DOGS more.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I always laugh when I see this question asked and the reasons.

The hardest dog I've had to work with is my agility gal. Partly because she was the first I raised from a pup and was taken too young from her litter, but mostly because she has an extremely dominant personality and it has nothing to do with just because she is a female IMO. 
She is above all my other dogs,males included and they know it. LOL

That being said, I do not see it as really a male female thing, I see it more so as an individual dog thing. Each dog in my home is quite different from the next in certain ways.

As a hole my males are more clingy, and my females more independent. However there are exceptions to that too. 

I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!

One thing that is a pain however is having a female show dog means going through heat cycles UUUUGH! That is one bad thing about females.

Color IMO should not factor into picking a dog unless it is the last thing you are looking at and the dogs being considered are of good all around quality.

Being blue, white, red or black LOL wouldn't matter to me one bit as long as they were a good dog. Of course preferences are fine as long as they are made after considering the whole dog. It always bugs me to see breeders who charge a different price for different colors...


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

i prefer males though to tell u the truth ive never had a female b4 ...


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

ive only worked w mugsy n princess so idk if this woud apply but i found her easier to train but harder to brake...getting her to train was imposible but once she did all she wants to do is train...mugsy however was more willing to train but slower on pickin things up


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

never had a male pit got a bitch and she is the bomb


----------

